# what is a draper?



## len (Apr 25, 2008)

See a couple ads lately. What is a draper?


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 25, 2008)

From my expirence, I have found the title to describe a position in the Costume Shop that is responsible for cutting and fitting patterns / material into a costume. Once they are done cutting / fitting it, usually a sticher takes over from there, actually sewing whole seams, etc.. From what I have seen, only really large shops have seperate titles. Most of the places I have worked in combine the two positions into one. I hope this is helpful. I would, of course, defer to anyone with more costume expirence than myself.

~Dave


----------



## Van (Apr 25, 2008)

DaveySimps said:


> From my expirence, I have found the title to describe a position in the Costume Shop that is responsible for cutting and fitting patterns / material into a costume. Once they are done cutting / fitting it, usually a sticher takes over from there, actually sewing whole seams, etc.. From what I have seen, only really large shops have seperate titles. Most of the places I have worked in combine the two positions into one. I hope this is helpful. I would, of course, defer to anyone with more costume expirence than myself.
> 
> ~Dave


 
I think you pretty much nailed it.
Or should I say, " You sewed that one up." ?


----------



## Footer (Apr 25, 2008)

Most costume shops have them. Also known as a cutter/draper. They are essentialy the person in charge of transferring the design of the designer into a pattern that fits the silhouette and the actor. If you think our drafting is hard, its nothing compared to pattern drafting.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> Most costume shops have them. Also known as a cutter/draper. They are essentialy the person in charge of transferring the design of the designer into a pattern that fits the silhouette and the actor. If you think our drafting is hard, its nothing compared to pattern drafting.



Amen to that, Brother! As part of our tech program, we had to spend equal time in the costume and scene shops. We also had to learn to sew, use a regular pattern, transfer a pattern from a book and make the costume and finally create and construct an original costume. We also had similar projects in lighting and construction for the other side of the class, along with the usual lectures and show assignments. It was a tough class to get through,but if you did, you had a really good knowledge of most aspects of tech. It taught me that I did not want to work in a costume shop!


----------



## Van (Apr 25, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> ........... If you think our drafting is hard, its nothing compared to pattern drafting.


 
Bah ! Girls do it all the time, how hard can it be ? 




_Running real fast, oh crap! I ran towards the costume shop......._


----------



## Footer (Apr 25, 2008)

Van said:


> Bah ! Girls do it all the time, how hard can it be ?
> 
> _Running real fast, oh crap! I ran towards the costume shop......._



And they'll come after you with those rulers shaped like machetes, its a scary thing.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 26, 2008)

Van said:


> Bah ! Girls do it all the time, how hard can it be ?
> 
> _Running real fast, oh crap! I ran towards the costume shop......._



Oh, I'd say about as hard as a one legged man winning an ass-kicking contest.

Yes, that is me behind you - you can run, but you'll never hide and you're going to have to sleep sometime...


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 17, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> And they'll come after you with those rulers shaped like machetes, its a scary thing.



Agreed. We all try to stay on our costumer's good side. While generally a nice lady, when she gets pissed, she's really scary.


----------

